# BCS: маратонки, кецове (BG)



## Orlin

Zdravo svima! Kako se ova vrsta obuće, koje ja nosim svaki dan, zove na jezicima BCS grupe? Sram me je ali znam njihov naziv samo na mom maternjem bugarskom: _маратонки_ ili _кецове_, osim toga mi je iskustvo s takvim "svakodnevnim" stvarima na BCS jako ograničeno. 
Hvala unapred!


----------



## yael*

Zdravo!
Ta se vrsta obuće u Srbiji zove "sportske patike" ili, jednostavno, "patike". Mislim da ih u Hrvatskoj zovu "tenisice", ali nisam sigurna. Bolje bi bilo da to izvorni govornici potvrde.

p.s. posle one diskusije oko povratnih glagola, više nisam sigurna gde bi trebalo da stavim "se" - sve mi pozicije glupo zvuče.


----------



## DenisBiH

Ja kažem _teniske_/_tenisice_, ali i _patike_. Prvo dvoje možda malo češće. Iz nekog razloga _patike _me prvo asocira na starke.


----------



## Duya

Rekao bih da je _teniske_ specifično bosanski izraz, Denise (i ja sam ga koristio)? Mada, ne bih rekao da ga koriste po medijima, više je kolokvijalan.


----------



## DenisBiH

Duya said:


> Rekao bih da je _teniske_ specifično bosanski izraz, Denise (i ja sam ga koristio)? Mada, ne bih rekao da ga koriste po medijima, više je kolokvijalan.



Da, može biti, i meni se čini. Mada sad nešto guglam i vidim i hrvatskih rezultata za _teniske_. Doduše, mnogo je Hrvata iz BiH sad u Hrvatskoj.

Ah da, kod _tenisice_, u svakodnevnom (iz)govoru, kod mene oba /i/ podliježu redukciji, ofkors.


----------



## matko

U Hrvatskoj se zovu tenisice.


----------



## Orlin

DenisBiH said:


> Ja kažem _teniske_/_tenisice_, ali i _patike_. Prvo dvoje možda malo češće. Iz nekog razloga _patike _me prvo asocira na starke.


Izgleda da je bosanski_ teniske_ lažni prijatelj s bugarskom _тениски = maj(i)ce_. Ali je naziv obuće vezan za neku vrstu sporta (tenis kod vas, atletičku disciplinu maraton kod nas).


----------



## DenisBiH

Orlin said:


> Izgleda da je bosanski_ teniske_ lažni prijatelj s bugarskom _тениски = *majce*_. Ali je naziv obuća vezan za neku vrstu sporta (tenis kod vas, atletičku disciplinu maraton kod nas).



Hm, po standardu je _majica_/_majice_, al' opet, u mom govoru to je baš _majca_/_majce_. 

Inače, izgleda da _teniske _počinje ulaziti i u medijsku upotrebu - recimo ovdje.



> Kad su ga službenici sigurnosti upitali za razlog, rekao je da je  "pokušao zapaliti svoje cipele", što je shvaćeno kao aluzija na tzv.  "bombaša s cipelom" Richarda Reida, koji je 2003. pokušao raznijeti  avion American Airlinesa eksplozivom u teniskama, izvijestio je ABC  News.


----------



## yael*

DenisBiH said:


> Hm, po standardu je _majica_/_majice_, al' opet, u mom govoru to je baš _majca_/_majce_.


Vidiš, u mom govoru je _majica _(mi nismo skloni redukciji... naprotiv... ), ali meni se čini da sam u školi učila da se piše _majca_. Možda grešim, ali sam sigurna su nas učili da se piše dečji, dok je dečiji neispravno... može biti da sam odatle izvukla nekakvu analogiju...


----------



## Duya

Mislim da grešiš... ili je, bar, tvoj učitelj pogrešio. Čuje se i oblik _majca_ (tačnije, vidi, pošto se u govoru teško razlikuju), ali nije standardan.


----------



## Duya

Za _patiku_ HJP kaže da potiče od turskog _patık_, a onda sam pokrenuo Google Image Search da bih shvatio šta je...


----------



## yael*

Mali offtopic... Orline, možda će ti biti intersanto: kako se piše...


----------



## Orlin

Duya said:


> Za _patiku_ HJP kaže da potiče od turskog _patık_, a onda sam pokrenuo Google Image Search da bih shvatio šta je...


I mi poznajemo turcizam _патък_, mn. _патъци_, izuzetno redak i uglavnom pasivno poznat većini Bugara. Ja lično ne znam njegovo tačno značenje, ali mi nikako ne asocira na sportske obuće.



yael* said:


> Mali offtopic... Orline, možda će ti biti intersanto: kako se piše...


Postaviću ovo na "resursni topik" slovenskog foruma, mislim da bi bilo zanimljivo i drugim.


----------



## yael*

Orlin said:


> Postaviću ovo na "resursni topik" slovenskog foruma, mislim da bi bilo zanimljivo i drugim.


Eto, ja tu naučih da se je ispravno reći _blesak_, a da je blesak _nepravilno_ (naravno u  ekavskom).


----------



## DenisBiH

Sve nešto kontam i nikako mi nije jasno kako mi je promakla riječ (kolokvijalna?) koju vjerovatno najčešće koristim - _tena/tene_. Prošla je i na bosanski Deutsche Welle.



> 1985. „Zeleni“ su ušli u njemačku vladu. Joschka Fischer, koji je tada  izabran za ministra za zaštitu okoliša, položio je zakletvu u tenama.  Zbog toga su ga i nazvali „alternativni ministar u tenama“.


----------



## yael*

Mi smo nekad koristili izraz _top tenke_, ali samo za duboke adidaske, model top ten... Njih odavno nema, pa je nestao i izraz. Nove generacije verovatno i ne bi razumele o čemu je reč.
...ali možda su te tvoje _tene_ varijanta od _teniske/tenisice_?


----------



## DenisBiH

yael* said:


> Mi smo nekad koristili izraz _top tenke_, ali samo za duboke adidaske, model top ten... Njih odavno nema, pa je nestao i izraz. Nove generacije verovatno i ne bi razumele o čemu je reč.
> ...ali možda su te tvoje _tene_ varijanta od _teniske/tenisice_?




Hm, pa ja sam pretpostavljao do sad da je od _teniske/tenisice_. Naglasak kod _tene _je isti kao kod ovo prvo dvoje, dugouzlazni. Za _top tenke_ nisam nikad čuo, da budem iskren. Interesantno.


----------



## yael*

_Top tenke_ izgledaju ovako. U ta davna vremena su postojale samo one i _univerzalke_. 
Ali odoh malo u OT...


----------

